# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  ¿POR QUE APLICAR COBRE (Cu) EN LOS CULTIVOS?

## evaskez

*APLICACIONES:*
catalización de la biosíntesis de polifenoles y fitoalexinas, generando resistencia sistémica, preservando la planta de anomalías derivadas de adversidades
bioclimática que pudieran derivar en microorganismos. Se recomienda aplicaciones a cuello de planta para pudriciones radiculares, caso Phytophthora en papa y demas solanaceas.
Tambien, el Cu es necesario para formar clorofila en las plantas, es necesario para promover procesos en las plantas, aunque no forme parte de él o de los productos formados por estas reacciones. En suelos arenosos es indispensable la aplicación de Cu.   *PRECAUCIONES:* 
No utilizar en situaciones de stress de la planta (sequía, asfixia radicular; temperatura anómalamente baja, humedad extrema o temperatura anómalamente alta, etc.)  
Realizar el tratamiento preferentemente por la mañana o al atardecer, evitando las horas de fuertes temperaturas.  *INCOMPATIBILIDADES:*
En la mayoría de cultivos, no debe mezclarse con productos extremadamente alcalinos,
cálcicos, aminoácidos, en caso de mezclas con fungicidas e insecticidas tradicionales realizar un ensayo previo. Tampoco debe mezclarse con otros cobres.
Preferentemente el Cu debe aplicarse solo, pero no hay ningun problema en mezclas con Azufre polvo Mojable.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura a favor de aplicar moratorias al ingreso de transgénicos a Perú Sulfato de cobre Vendo Alambique De Cobre Dulce De 1500 LT Indecopi iniciará investigación para aplicar medidas compensatorias a importación de biodiesel de EEUU Indecopi iniciará investigación para aplicar medidas compensatorias a importación de biodiesel de EEUU

----------

